# Around the World



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Where are *YOU *from!?!? I want to map out how many people are betta lovers worldwide...where are the most populated? Who has yet to be exposed to bettafish.com around the world..Post a picture of your local environment as well if you wish..something that captures your city..

I propose to create a map of all of or general locations across the globe..

Post your state/ country and an average daily temperature, and I can create a betta global population chart, and send it to you if you wish!...

BETTA BOY- *ONTARIO, CANADA*
- TEMP; generally 25'c in the summer and -15 in the winter.


BETTA BOY


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Michigan - United States.

Summer weather average is 68.

Winter weather average is 30.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

The good old United State's of America... 
State: Florida.. 
Temp: Hot 80s - 90s


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Jurong - Singapore.
At least 27C everyday. The hottest should be 36C. My fish room stays in a constant 28.4C.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Hull - england

average temp in summer 18 to 30 degrees
average temp in winter 5 to 10 degrees

Hull was most famous for been a fishing port but now we have The deep a large Aquarium full of all sorts of fish its like heaven!


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

WOW nice! I love the exterior design


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Its brilliant! my uncle lives down the street next to it so we go everytime i see him


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

sweet home alabama here...
summer 110F
winter 40-50F

originally from germany. had betta there 2
summer 80F
winter 30F


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

new Hampshire
68 degrees in the summer
25 degrees in the winter
Fahrenheit


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

USA- Georgia!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ottawa Ontario Canada!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Billings, Montana

Summer=105F, normally mid 80's 
Winter= -40F (windchill) yes -40


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome too see everyone getting involved!! Pass it on to your friends! Lets see how many continents we can get involved!!!

BETTA BOY


----------



## LisaMarie (Aug 27, 2010)

Perth, Australia

Summer- 35-45c

Winter- 5-15c


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Georgia, sweet Georgia~

Temp Summer: Hot, 96-100 ish

Winter: cool, ?


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

USA-Michigan
Winter temp-anywhere from 10-30
Summer temp-anywhere from 60-90 lol


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Pennsylvania - South Eastern area.

Summer ranges from 70-95.
Winter ranges from 15-40.

This summer had days reaching 100, and the winter had days it was close to 10-12 degrees.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Edison, New Jersey, USA

Summer Temps - 64 - 86
Winter Temps - 21 - 37

THIS summer has been awful. Can't wait for Fall. I love Fall!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Edison, New Jersey, USA
> 
> Summer Temps - 64 - 86
> Winter Temps - 21 - 37
> ...


I was in New Jersey a couple weeks ago around Linden, Point Pleasant, and Seaside Heights, and I was amazed at how hot it was, low 90s! And I live in FLORIDA! Also Vaygirl, if you wouldn't mind, I have questions in the last post of my cycling 2.5 thread that I think you might be able to help with.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kentucky'
Winter-20-40 degrees
Summer- 75-100 degrees.


----------



## Atlas58 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sweet Home Chicago
100 degree summers 
0 degree winters


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Illinois, United States 
I have seen summers hit 105 degrees, and winters hit -20.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Usa-norwich, new york

summers 70-95*f

winters average around 60-30*f *(in upstate ny)*


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have lived in fl before and summers have hit over 105 degrees and winters stay kind of hot around 60-68*f


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ontario, Canada! WOOT!


----------



## SwimyRainbowFinn (Jul 19, 2010)

Nebraska! woot! 
High of about 89*F
Low of about 8*F


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Vegas Baby! 

It has been almost 107-110 for the past two weeks here, but today it dropped to the 80's. So glad August is over.


----------



## sokthana (May 29, 2010)

space coast of florida


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

United States - Illinois

Avg Winter Temp - 22 F

Avg Summer - 80 F


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

South Wales, United Kingdom 

Winter - 41-47f
Summer - 60f


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

USA
State: Maryland
Winter temperature range: 30-60 (occasionally higher/lower)
Summer temperature range: 70-95 (occasionally higher/lower)


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Born and raised in Puerto Rico.
90 degrees summers, 70 degrees winters, 100% humidity!

Currently living in McAllen, TX
100 degrees summer and 40 degree winters and SUPER dry although ppl complain about how humid it is HA!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada
summers: very hot 
winters: too friggin' cold *lol* 
were never happy eh?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm a southern Alabama girl through and through! I live in between Mobile and Montgomery.
Summers: 90-110*f
Winters: 30-40* it's rare for it to go below 35*, however, it snowed last February!! Which was a miracle!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Another SE PA person here!!

Winters are cold, gets down to about -3 at night and like 100 degrees with 100% humidity in the summer.


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> Another SE PA person here!!
> 
> Winters are cold, gets down to about -3 at night and like 100 degrees with 100% humidity in the summer.


 You can't forget the summer days where it's 100 today and will be 70 tomorrow. >.>

Good old SE PA with it's rapid bi-polar weather.  I live in an attic with no insulation during those lovely winters. 
Although I want another round of 3' snow for my Jeep to play in. !


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Drift said:


> You can't forget the summer days where it's 100 today and will be 70 tomorrow. >.>
> 
> Good old SE PA with it's rapid bi-polar weather.  I live in an attic with no insulation during those lovely winters.
> Although I want another round of 3' snow for my Jeep to play in. !


Wow how do you stay warm?! Wearing a winter jacket to bed?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not ready to hear about snow! lol


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

Prairiville, Louisiana 
summer 90's to 100
winter 30's 40


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Memphis Tennessee
Summer- 90-110
winter-20-50
It got really cold in Memphis last year, whole weeks of 20 degree weather

I've never had a white Christmas lol


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mesa, Arizona USA!

Summer 90-106

Winter 50-70

I miss the snow... But I love the heat!


----------



## UrsMyrick (Aug 12, 2010)

Okinawa Japan
Summer 90
Winter (don't know yet just moved here 50's maybe)


----------



## lunalove199 (Jul 30, 2010)

Usa- Georgia :]


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

usa, new hampshire!!!hate the winters, too cold!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

USA Washington ..

we have different temps all the time.
winter I'd say 40F too below zero F
summer 70F to 100F

I should really look it up and see what we really have.. 
I mean last year we had a really mild winter, but the winter before we had record snowfall.. 
and this summer we only had a couple weeks close to 100 and normally we have 100 degree weather a lot.


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

USA - South Carolina 

Summer temps - Usually between 80 & 100 degrees
Winter temps - Between 30 & 50 degrees.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

US of A - Dallas, TX (well, really it's Allen, TX)
Summers - miserable hot, ususally between 90 & OMG!
Winters - pleasant - wish there was more snow, tho!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

dragonfair said:


> US of A - Dallas, TX (well, really it's Allen, TX)
> Summers - miserable hot, ususally between 90 & OMG!
> Winters - pleasant - wish there was more snow, tho!


my mom's friend from texas (she was born there, grew up mostly down there) was trying to convice me to move to Dallas over Louisiana.. lol!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Lincoln, Nebraska USA

All I can say is we have HOT summers and brutally cold winters. Fall has been good to us so far but it won't be for too much longer. We had our first frost last night.

Pictures? 
Here's the capital downtown:









And what the rest of the state looks like:


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been to Louisiana - I'll take the heat & humidity in Dallas over Louisiana anytime (no offense to LA folks). I even heard the mosquitoes are so big there, they've been known to carry off small dogs... jk...


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

USA
Greenup, Kentucky!
Population, 1,200 People 

Think Andy Griffith Show and you'll have an idea of what my town is like 
Hot summers and cold winters, we get a good variety of weather here!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Mexico City, Mexico

We have most time of the year a temperature of somewhat 20C. The winter is chilly, but the summers are always warm.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Aurora, Colorado, USA.

Weather is very unpredictable, it can go from 110* to snowing within a few minuets...no joke.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Victoria, (Vancouver Isl.), British Columbia, Canada
with a population of ~330,000!
Victoria is a wonderful clean, beautiful city to live in.
There are a lot of students and retirees. 
It's one of the oldest Northwest Pacific cities and we have the second oldest Chinatown in North America!
The weather is pretty mild. It rains and is wet out a fair bit, but it never gets overly hot or freezing.

Here's a picture of popular destination; the empress hotel:


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I just moved to Victoria a year and a half ago though......I used to live 3 hours up the island from Victoria in a little town called Port Alberni.....now that's a place that rains 10 months out of the year =P

Huh, it seems most of our betta lovers are from the US!
and even one from Japan, WOW!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aiea, Hawaii

I think most people can guess the envirement... 80-86 Degrees F year round and basic suberb except with tropical plants


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rain Drop said:


> Victoria, (Vancouver Isl.), British Columbia, Canada
> with a population of ~330,000!
> Victoria is a wonderful clean, beautiful city to live in.
> There are a lot of students and retirees.
> ...


I visited Victoria once! I saw the hotel too! Nice to see a betta love in victoria


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Central Florida, United States. I move between Alachua and Hillsborough counties because of college. My fishy spends most of his time in Alachua, at college.

Alachua:
Summer: Low - 70s, High - 90s
Winter: Lows at high 10s, Highs at 80s. And EVERYWHERE in between. *LOTS* of fluctuation in winter. Never know what I will walk outside to. STILL NO REAL SNOW, THOUGH :evil: Came close last year.

Hillsborough:
Summer: Low - 80s, High - 90s.
Winter: Low - 30s, High - 80s.








(Century Tower at University of Florida)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Prince George, Canada! Cold winters, warm summers


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Rain Drop said:


> Victoria, (Vancouver Isl.), British Columbia, Canada
> with a population of ~330,000!
> Victoria is a wonderful clean, beautiful city to live in.
> There are a lot of students and retirees.
> ...


 
I have been to Victoria a few times for vacation, so pretty!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

c:

It's fun seeing where all our betta lovers are located!
I've been to Honolulu, Hawaii once.....whether I traveled in Aiea or not, I have no idea =P


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great state of Oklahoma
If you don't like the weather wait a minute......

A shot looking NE off my front porch right before a storm


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful pic!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Chitown


----------



## Reflux (Oct 12, 2010)

Singapore, a country namely too small to even have states.

71.6 to 93.2 °F all-year.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Reflux said:


> Singapore, a country namely too small to even have states.
> 
> 71.6 to 93.2 °F all-year.


Singapore was on a news program here for the top 5 happiest places on earth. ;-)


----------

